# Bart Ehrman "Did Jesus Exist"



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got my copy. If anyone else reads this, I would like to hear your thoughts. Bart brings to the table a refreshing mindset. He is not influenced by preconceived ideas of religion. I have enjoyed many of his past books. Have not agreed with everything but he spurs you to think your position through. I'm sure I'll post some things regarding this book as I find time to read it.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 17, 2012)

Just so you know, If I understand correctly, Bart makes a case for his existence. I'm not sure how or by what method but I'm interested to see


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 22, 2012)

I guess if you debated with mythicist every day, these last few chapters would more interesting.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 23, 2012)

What did you think about the book?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 23, 2012)

jmharris23 said:


> What did you think about the book?


Not finished yet, about 3/4's done. He is basically trying to show why he thinks the bible can be used from a historians point of view. Honestly, I have not found it to be a book that every apologetic must have. The thought held by many is that you should not be able to use the bible as proof of Jesus's existence. He shows how historians use any writing, including the bible. It is hard to explain, yet I see his point and I think that Atheist would agree. There is very little avaliable to us about Jesus apart from the bible early on. He spends some time with the one's we have like Pliny the younger, etc. If anyone debates with "mythicist", those holding the belief that Jesus is a myth, this book is for you.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 25, 2012)

Finished his book. Glad I read it for understandings that I may find useful at some time in my life, yet glad to be finished.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 27, 2012)

Erhman is setting the stage for his next book. First he needed to present his case that Jesus existed before he can move on to his upcoming book about what Jesus claimed. Can't wait to get that one


----------

